# Today in The New York Times



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

For those of you who breed for meat, just wanted to share this article in the NYTimes. I think it's pretty good press for what you do. (Now let's hope I figure out how to do the link). Oh well, I'll just paste it here and you can copy it from here, ok? It's in the dining and wine section of today's paper, 10/15/08

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/15/dinin ... wanted=all


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

man i totally want to print that and put it with my flyers for my market wether


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad you like it. What's really good is that it made it to the home or main page or "Table of Contents" page that folks who read the paper online get. So it's really front page news! Go girls!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldn't access it- what was the gist of it?


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

It wa a very positive profile of a guy who used to be in natural beef, got co-opted and started over in raising goats. Lots of good things to say. Try to just google some of what's here, like "Niman, goat NY Times"
Here's some of it...

"At a recent goat tasting in the Blue Hill at Stone Barns kitchen in Pocantico Hills, N.Y., Mr. Niman’s young goat was compared to pan-seared and roasted loin and shoulder cuts from both a small Vermont grower and what the chef Dan Barber called “commodity goat.”

The commodity goat was slightly musty and chewy. The Vermont goat was as tender and mild as lamb. The Niman goat was like lamb, too, but a lamb with a big personality. The meat was sweet and vegetal. The fat, what little of it there was, tasted rich but felt lighter than olive oil. 

At Thyme for Goat, a recent collaboration between four goat farms within 25 miles of
each other in Maine, goat is taking off, in a small way. People are attracted to the way it is raised and its healthful properties. Goat meat doesn’t have the tallow of lamb, and contains about half the fat of chicken, according to a Department of Agriculture analysis.

“A lot of folks said nobody in Maine is going to buy goat meat,” said Marge Kilkelly, who does marketing for the group. “We’ve found just the opposite.”

The breed of goat is important. Like the Maine collective, Mr. Niman raises some stout, muscular Boer goats. But he is particularly fond of meat from lighter framed Spanish goats, which sometimes mix with the Boer.

“What Bill is so good at is the genetics,” Mr. Barber said. “He’s the master.”

For about half the year, Mr. Niman lets the goats roam his California ranch. In the summer and fall, when the California grass is brown, they move to Oregon. He also works with ranchers raising two other herds to his specifications in California and Oregon.

Goats and cattle work particularly well together in a pasture. Goats don’t like clover or rye grass, which the cattle love, but they make fast work of scotch broom, poison oak and other plants that can take over good grassland. 

“Nature is so perfect,” Mr. Niman said"


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting!
What I got out of it mostly is that over the years he has been squeezed out of the cattle & pork industry that he had been involved in due to disagreements & business practices he didnt believe in.
Not much on his goat venture! :shrug:


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, I just thought that it was interesting to see goat breeding on essentially the front page of the NY Times, gotta be good for business, and some good usable quotes too.


----------

